# Sperm Facial Treatment?!



## RachelleL (Jan 10, 2011)

I just came across this article and couldn't believe it! It's crazy what cosmetic scientists can come up nowadays! Has anyone else tried this before?!

http://chicchinois.wordpress.com/2011/01/10/sperm-facial-beauty-treatment/


----------



## Andi (Jan 10, 2011)

HasnÂ´t this been around several times before? If there was something so truly miraculous in sperm, all the big name skincare companies (Olay, along with all the department store brands) would have probably already added it to their creams. Although, it probably doesnÂ´t sound fancy enough for them, after all, whoÂ´d spend $300 on a sperm face cream when you get exotic algae or rainwood forest tree leaf extracts for that money lol

I think itÂ´s BS and I wouldnÂ´t waste my money on any "new" wonder ingredient, unless itÂ´s been proven to work by several unbiased sources. Any company can publish a sponsored "scientific" trial and claim that their cream is better than the rest.

It seems like women (and womenÂ´s magazines) get excited about every "new" skincare hype in hopes of it being the next best thing. Only for that reason companies keep making up those stupid hypes all the time.


----------



## RachelleL (Jan 10, 2011)

I am a bit apprehensive about getting this myself because the price is pretty steep. But actually, I don't think this has ever been tried before. The company who made this ''spermine'' stuff is the only company that has successfully synthesized human sperm which is pretty crazy when you think about it lol. I'll stick with my facemasks for now though......


----------



## Annelle (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm going with BS as well.  I'm not going to trust "Science to the rescue!" as any sort of scientific evidence from a random 5 day old blog.  Feels more like a shock story to try to get more people to visit the blog than any sort of real finding.

I also agree with Andi, that if it was some sort of miracle breakthrough, that the big companies that put a LOT of money into R&amp;D would be looking into it, testing it, and most likely re-packaging/renaming it, and the story you'd be hearing is "You'll NEVER believe what XYZ ingredient REALLY is!" instead of some random blog introducing a new sperm facial.

That sounds more like one of those "published" stories that college guys try to use to talk their girlfriends into "trying it out" for "free" instead of hundreds of dollars.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 10, 2011)

Couldn't agree more with what's being said !


----------



## perlanga (Jan 10, 2011)

Grossness!


----------



## LivingDeadGirl (Jan 10, 2011)

*Ew gross.* *I read that egg whites will have the same effect as rubbing that stuff all over your face too. *


----------



## Karren (Jan 10, 2011)

No way!!! Lol.


----------



## divadoll (Jan 10, 2011)

WTF!!!  It'll go with the nightingale poo skincare that's out there too. lol.  Maybe it's the Porno skincare.


----------



## imonabhaute (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen a porn star or a prostitute with good looking skin.  Even if I did, it's not like I'm going to think: I'll have what they're having!


----------



## Darla (Jan 11, 2011)

another great hoax,   besides why would anyone pay for something they could get for free

put this in the category of poo skin care


----------



## EviLeviathan (Jan 14, 2011)

That's a real freakout! I'd just slather saliva on my face than do that CRAPPY PORNO THING! Is that a way to promote the 3-letter-word if you know what I mean?!


----------



## StephBlake (Jan 16, 2011)

ew...


----------



## EviLeviathan (Jan 22, 2011)

before, it's snail slime and now this?! the heck!


----------



## DreamMUA (Jan 25, 2011)

that is gross  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i think i will keep my bad skin


----------



## llehsal (Jan 25, 2011)

Can I get an EWWW????!?!?!  What is this?!!?!?  ewwwwww!!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 25, 2011)

Ha ha. I remember in college this guy was trying to convince my girlfriend and I that it works... The shock made me laugh so hard.


----------



## rekindleit (Jan 25, 2011)

I remember this from my high school days, someone started this rumor and it was quite a stir. My chemistry teacher debunk it. It's and old old old lie....just crap!


----------



## Chirpyalice (Feb 2, 2011)

Ewww what is wrong with these people. Gross.


----------



## Music97 (Feb 27, 2011)

EWWWWWW


----------



## Laced Ivory (Mar 2, 2011)

This is pretty gross but if the scientists used another word for "sperm" or just called it a "moisturiser" or "miracle cream" or something, people would actually go for it!

xoxo,

Roxanne


----------



## EthanGaga (Mar 2, 2011)

not 100% sure why its so gross to you guys..


----------



## divadoll (Mar 2, 2011)

Because if someone spit on your face it would be gross too or sneezed at your or urinated on you or bled on you.  Other than a blood transfusion to save your life, any secretion/excretion that contains human DNA from another human is gross. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *EthanGaga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

not 100% sure why its so gross to you guys..


----------



## ping2jyoti (May 2, 2013)

Hey! Guys you will believe this only after you use this.

I have used it and found the results in a month (once a week). I have told few of my colleagues and initially they became hesitate of this. Now they also started the same thing.

Unless &amp; until you experiment this you canâ€™t believe this.


----------

